# Valve Noise 84 300z Turbo Anniversary Edit



## smokerz (Apr 19, 2004)

Just joined the ranks of Z owners. Just purchased a basket case (partially) 84 300 zx 50th Anniversary edition. Car sat for 2 years. Previous owner started to disassemble the engine (didn't get to far).
Managed to get everything back together so I could assess the condition of the engine. Was told that it needed a head gasket. Definitely not a head gasket.
Fired up the car yesterday & found that there was quite a bit of valve noise at the front of the right cylinder head (clack clack clack etc).
Car seem to bog a bit & has deep thoaty sound.
Appreciate any advice on the valve noise, adjustable? Common problems / fixes.
Thanks,
Smokerz
P.S. Looks like it's gonna be a whole lot of fun! :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

A cam could be off top dead center that is possible. Also a lifter could be damaged or something else with the valve train. My Zs valvetrain ticks while the car is warming up but it isn't bad and nothing is wrong with it. It could be your cams and timing. BTW it might be best to post this in the Z31 forum so that you can get more help. Enjoy your Z I am somewhat envious since I want to complete my Z31 collection with an AE and a Shiro.


----------



## smokerz (Apr 19, 2004)

*Thanks for the tips*

Will take a look at the other site mentioned & appreciate your comments.


----------

